# Roidtest👍👎



## Bigsho (Nov 14, 2016)

Is it any good I know lab max is good but does roidtest work? I know doesn't tell purity or strength just active ingredient anyone have experience


----------



## bvs (Nov 14, 2016)

No personal experience but ive heard they are good. And yes you are correct its just a positive/negative result, doesn't give you strength or purity


----------



## Bigwhite (Nov 14, 2016)

Very expensive for what it does. I wouldn't spend the money again...


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 15, 2016)

Seems like a good deal especially for someone that wants to be sure they arent getting testosterone labeled as something else.


----------



## Bigsho (Nov 16, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> Seems like a good deal especially for someone that wants to be sure they arent getting testosterone labeled as something else.



Yeah I want to test a source on local gear. Don't wanna get beat and make sure what he claims is what he says. I know it won't tell if it's correctly dosed but will at least show what he is selling is correct. Thanks for the input gents


----------



## Bigwhite (Nov 16, 2016)

Test is the cheapest compound a source can make and the only compound that can be checked with blood work so if a source was out to scam he in no ****ing way would under dose test, dbol or winny that kick in fast, it's going to be everything else and oh boy you go and spend more on the stupid test kit than the compound you are testing even though the mast e shows good on the test it's only 50mg/ml vs label says 200mg/ml. You guys make no sense sometimes. Trust your source!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bigwhite said:


> Test is the cheapest compound a source can make and the only compound that can be checked with blood work so if a source was out to scam he in no ****ing way would under dose test, dbol or winny that kick in fast, it's going to be everything else and oh boy you go and spend more on the stupid test kit than the compound you are testing even though the mast e shows good on the test it's only 50mg/ml vs label says 200mg/ml. You guys make no sense sometimes. Trust your source!!



Not that I am in favor of colorimetric testing but it's not only about a source purposely scamming you. If they don't test their raws they might not have what they think they have or other issues.


----------



## bvs (Nov 16, 2016)

For testing something like primo it would be worth it but not for test imo. Also especially good if you are a female testing anavar


----------



## Bigwhite (Nov 16, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Not that I am in favor of colorimetric testing but it's not only about a source purposely scamming you. If they don't test their raws they might not have what they think they have or other issues.



I hear you and sure couldn't hurt. Not sure how much you have delt with powders but an experienced source knows what he is holding based on texture, color and smell for most compounds using the same powder source for "most" powders. Some have no smell and or similar textures. Let's just say I know a few sources and they are not going to spend they money to test what they know they have. Maybe some you know would and that's great, just being realistic, not starting a fight brother...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 16, 2016)

The scientific community has not embraced these testing methods and most likely never will due to the high level of false positives.  Trust your source is the best advice


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 16, 2016)

bvs said:


> For testing something like primo it would be worth it but not for test imo. Also especially good if you are a female testing anavar



I've heard stories of testosterone being labeled as var and primo which would not turn out well for a female. 

Or a male if he was already running a high dose of test and trying to manage E2.


----------



## Bigsho (Nov 17, 2016)

I wanted to test a new supplier it's someone I know but not that well and never dealt with before and no it not to test t but some of the more faked goods. I'd rather put out some money up front than get beat on a bigger order.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 17, 2016)

Bigwhite said:


> I hear you and sure couldn't hurt. Not sure how much you have delt with powders but an experienced source knows what he is holding based on texture, color and smell for most compounds using the same powder source for "most" powders. Some have no smell and or similar textures. Let's just say I know a few sources and they are not going to spend they money to test what they know they have. Maybe some you know would and that's great, just being realistic, not starting a fight brother...



I've dealt with powders. 

Like I said, I wouldn't waste my money on labmax for a multitude of reasons but I would certainly spend it on actual analytical testing if I had the extra dough.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 17, 2016)

Just rub some on your gums,
If it numbs out a bit your good 2go.....


----------



## green (Nov 19, 2016)

I used labmax for a long time so I know that it is good reliable test.

I noticed this guy with roidtest basically tried to copy labmax but his test does not work, I tried it. He claims the he invented it which is just BS, he is not scientist or chemist.  

drop for example test enan and then plain oil you get the same test results, it does not detect hormone, it is fake test.


----------



## Bigarms28 (Oct 16, 2019)

I just used this on Euro pharmacies test cyp and it came back as prop. At least it’s actually test in the bottle


----------



## Underdog12 (Dec 16, 2019)

Do it to just to know for yourself your not injecting vegitable oil.


----------

